# Mexico Reviews confusing



## bigfrank (Oct 31, 2005)

I am not sure if this was ever brought up. The Mexico reviews do not list the areas in English. Finding Cancun or PV or any other area is confusing. I think it might be written in Spanish.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2005)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> I am not sure if this was ever brought up. The Mexico reviews do not list the areas in English. Finding Cancun or PV or any other area is confusing. I think it might be written in Spanish.



April Fools!  No wait, it's Halloween!    

OK - inquiring minds want to know.  How do you list areas in Mexico, in ENGLISH?


----------



## bigfrank (Nov 1, 2005)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> April Fools!  No wait, it's Halloween!
> 
> OK - inquiring minds want to know.  How do you list areas in Mexico, in ENGLISH?



OK You got me I should have said, List the area at the top of each header to say Cancun resorts or PV resorts. Makes sense?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2005)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> OK You got me I should have said, List the area at the top of each header to say Cancun resorts or PV resorts. Makes sense?



Cancun and PV are only two cities in all of Mexico, so everything can't be listed under one or the other.  Currently, they are listed by state.  I guess they could break down the states, by city.


----------



## bigfrank (Nov 5, 2005)

Is anyone looking into this?


----------



## Keitht (Nov 5, 2005)

When the new home page for the Reviews area is launched there will be 14 areas specified for Mexico.
Please show a little patience during the transition stage.


----------



## bigfrank (Nov 5, 2005)

Keitht said:
			
		

> When the new home page for the Reviews area is launched there will be 14 areas specified for Mexico.
> Please show a little patience during the transition stage.



Thanks Keith, I just wanted to make help make it simpler to read and find what your looking for.


----------

